# No Advanced tab in my Bios/ dedicatedsegmentsize doesn't work..



## Leetos12 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi!
I wanted to ask why do i not have an advanced tab in my Bios?, everyone else seems to have it but i don't ; /. I've done some research but still couldn't find the answer to my problem/question. Apparently some people say that in some manufacturers it doesn't allow to use the advanced tab in Bios but am not really sure if that is true or not. I also have another problem because i wanted to use the most i can of my Intel HD graphics card 4000, i've seen a lot of posts and videos of how to do it in the Regedit, but it doesn't work ; / I've restarted my laptop many times to update the change but i still have the same amount... i have 8gb of Ram.. so that means i should be available to use about 1024mb of dedicated memory 
Laptop- Acer Aspire V3-571
windows- Windows 10 home 64-bit


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Do the following in your Acer Aspire V3-571 laptop so we have a better picture of its hardware:
Download and save the *TSG System Information Utility* (SysInfo.exe) file.
After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.
Information about your computer will appear.
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.

Advise us the exact SNID number and serial number on it, and also what country it was purchased in.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Leetos12 (Jan 29, 2017)

Thank you for replaying and trying to help me : ). Here is the entire text:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3632QM CPU @ 2.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 6740 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000, -1920 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 390 GB (176 GB Free); D: 496 GB (495 GB Free);
Motherboard: Acer, VA50_HC_CR

The Laptop was bought in the UK.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Absolutely laptop manufacturer's can hide settings in the BIOS, most in fact limit the settings to only a few basic ones. 

Why do you want to increase the dedicated shared memory anyway? It's not likely to result in any performance gains at all. Integrated GPU's are generally not limited by the amount of memory they can access but by their internal processing power.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you go into "Advanced Display Settings" and then into "Display Adapter Properties", a small window will appear that shows the amount of dedicated and shared video memory. 
I believe the Intel HD Graphics 4000 integrated graphic device in your laptop will show about 32 - 64 MB of dedicated memory and about 1536 - 2048 MB of shared memory.

I believe your laptop also has a NVIDIA dedicated graphic device, but I'm not positive about that.
What's listed in the *Display Adapters* heading in the Device Manager?

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Leetos12 (Jan 29, 2017)

Triple6
that is what i exactly thought, that by increasing dedicated memory it may increase in few fps in some of the games but looks like i was wrong ; /, but thank you for your information, you learn something new everyday : ). 

Flavallee
its shows 128mb of dedicated memory and 1696 of shared memory, and no the laptop doesn't have NVIDIA graphic device unfortunately.
But i appreciate your help and your time to reply, Thank you. : )


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go into the Control Panel and see if *Intel Control Panel*(or a similar name) is listed there.
Browse through it and see if there's a setting called "Maximum Performance" that you can select.
I don't know if that'll help you any.

That's one of the negatives of using a laptop for gaming.
If its integrated graphic device isn't sufficient, you don't have the option of adding a dedicated graphic card like you can with a desktop.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------

